# Graef cm702



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

anyone got any experience with this grinder?

I have neither the finances nor the will to spend a small fortune on my grinder. I do however want the best I can get for the money i will spend.

so with a budget of £100-130 are there any better or equal grinders i might look at as well as this Grarf?

this one is £100 inc p&p as a new item, incidentally.

I currently use an electrically powered Hario mini. the grind quality is top notch but it is a very slow way to grind. hence the move.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

good for anything but espresso


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Stanic said:


> good for anything but espresso


thanks. but it does come with adjustment washers specifically for that job?

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27523-Has-anyone-evaluated-the-Graef-CM-702/page2


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

It may grind fine enough for espresso after hacking it, but don't expect the earth.

I did a similar thing years ago with a Delonghi K79 which has very small ceramic flat burrs. Hacked it to get it to grind finer but the taste was never right. I ended up wasting my money and buying something better. I wouldn't bother and just save up.


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

lake_m said:


> It may grind fine enough for espresso after hacking it, but don't expect the earth.
> 
> I did a similar thing years ago with a Delonghi K79 which has very small ceramic flat burrs. Hacked it to get it to grind finer but the taste was never right. I ended up wasting my money and buying something better. I wouldn't bother and just save up.


 thanks. however this is not a hack. The spacers come with the grinder as oem items to be fitted is espresso is to be ground.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The washer is not an issue, the issue is with stepped setting, you might find it necessary to set the grind somewhere between them


----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Stanic said:


> The washer is not an issue, the issue is with stepped setting, you might find it necessary to set the grind somewhere between them


yes indeed, I have the same problem now, or did till i made my Hario step-less.

so any suggestions for a grinder, in my price range, that may do the job?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd recommend the Feldgrind or Aergrind, manual grinders by MadeByKnock, available now and one of the best price/value ratio grinders on the market, excellent for espresso


----------



## Vlk (Sep 11, 2017)

Does anybody know the dimension of the burrs of CM702?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

As Graef make a couple of espresso machines one very high end I thought their grinders would be suitable for an espresso machine. Take it from me. They are not. I'm in the process of sending one back. Hope I can.

I have a Solis which I have modified to grind finer. Plenty of videos on youtube about doing that and look alikes. Only problem is that there seems to be some differences on the Solis. It's harder to get the adjustment wheel off and it can only be moved by 2 holes otherwise the burrs touch. That gets it fairly well into the espresso region but the grinds tend to clump on the new settings and some beans may need a finer setting. The clumps get really well compacted and need breaking up.

Assuming that it works as well as the grinder on a Sage BE the cheaper Sage grinder is probably the only "cheaper" option. £150 odd.

John

-


----------



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

John, if you're still checking this thread, can I ask which model Graef you tried? I am doing some research into budget grinders myself, and user experience is always good to hear, good or bad. Thanks!


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

If it helps, used a Graef CM800 for two years before upgrading to a Mignon. I was able to grind decent espresso with it. However, you can really, really taste the difference with the Mignon. You should, of course start with the Mignon but if that's too expensive the Greaf is fine.


----------



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

Ok, useful to know. It was the Graef CM800 I was considering - I think you can get one for ~£110 new, and I am not sure there is much else in that price range.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I got mine from Amazon in Germany. The nearest alternative is the smart grinder by Sage that has more bells and whistles but seems to essentially be the same grinder.


----------

